# Z-Reflektor zur Sattelmontage nötig?



## CoolRider (12. März 2020)

Kennt ihr da einen? Und vorne? Einer mit so einer K-Nummer?


----------



## Dirty-old-man (13. März 2020)

Ja, hab ich von meinem Radl-Händler
Beide Reflis zusammen wiegen 48 Gramm 
Die Komplettausstattung 100 Gramm.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CoolRider (13. März 2020)

Und auf dem hinteren steht irgendwo ein Z?

Es geht hier um das Rad meines Sohnes. Stimmt es, dass bei Kinderfahrrädern keine STVO konforme „Lichtausstattung“ nötig ist?


----------



## Dirty-old-man (13. März 2020)

Nein kein Z aber eine E-Nummer und ein Wellenprüfzeichen (vor dem K)

K 1081 BS 6102/2
WA E1 023925


Der Rückreflektor ist für Strebenabstand 42,5mm gemacht, die Befestigung des vorderen für 31,6mm Lenkerdurchmesser

Meine Reflektorpakete ( ich hab fünf Laufradsäze zum Tauschen) bekomme ich von meinem Cube- Händler, der der Bike-Station angehört. 
Das Komplettpaket wiegt 100 Gramm und die Speichenreflektoren haben einen sehr geringen Luftwiderstand. (Im Gegensatz zu den Sticks)

Einen Rückrefli hab ich grad übrig.
Wenn Du keinen gscheiten Radhändler hast kann ich Dir das Teil mit Brief schicken

Ich bin aber recht sicher dass die guten Radhändler, also keine Discount-Buden, solche Reflektoren haben.

Mit den Anforderungen an Licht bei Kinderrad kenn ich mich nicht aus. Aber eine zugelassene Lichtausstattung kostet wenig und wiegt um die 160 Gramm.
Die kann man in die Jackentasche stecken tagsüber.


----------



## Kati (13. März 2020)

CoolRider schrieb:


> Und auf dem hinteren steht irgendwo ein Z?
> 
> Es geht hier um das Rad meines Sohnes. Stimmt es, dass bei Kinderfahrrädern keine STVO konforme „Lichtausstattung“ nötig ist?


Dann, wenn es nicht am Straßenverkehr teilnimmt


----------



## prince67 (13. März 2020)

Dirty-old-man schrieb:


> Nein kein Z aber eine E-Nummer und ein Wellenprüfzeichen (vor dem K)


Hinten muss es ein Z Reflektor sein





						Busch & Müller 'Z'-Rückstrahler b&m für Sattelklemmbolzen: Amazon.de: Sport & Freizeit
					

Busch & Müller 'Z'-Rückstrahler b&m für Sattelklemmbolzen: Amazon.de: Sport & Freizeit



					www.amazon.de


----------



## Dirty-old-man (13. März 2020)

Da steht aber kein Z drauf auf dem b&m. ???

Ist das die Bauart?
Mein Rürefli (und auch vo.) hat durchaus eine spitze längsverlaufende Erhebung in der Vertikalachse.

Sieht man gut auf den Bildern


----------



## DianaD80 (13. März 2020)

Ich glaube mal gelesen zu haben, dass Kinderräder bis 20 Zoll "Spielzeuge" sind und somit von der STVO ausgenommen.


----------



## Bastian_77 (14. März 2020)

Ist es nicht so das Kinder bis 8 Jahre nicht auf die Straße dürfen und daher kein STVO konformes Rad benötigen ?


----------



## kc85 (14. März 2020)

Richtig, es kommt nicht auf die Größes des Rades, sondern auf den Fahrer bzw. dessen Alter an, ob ein Rad den Anforderungen der STVO genügen muss.

Mehr dazu hier: https://www.bussgeldkatalog.org/verkehrssicheres-kinderfahrrad/

kc85


----------



## vorw-nach-weit (24. März 2020)

Ich fahre an meinem Alltagsrad die Kombi aus B+M Mini Reflektor mit Z-Kennzeichen und dem B+M Sattelhalter.









						busch+müller Reflektor 313/3ZPB für Gepäckträger
					

Features:Ausführung: Heckreflektor (rot)Maße: 27 mm x 91 mmfür GepäckträgermontageSchraubungen 50 mmzugelassen im Bereich der StVOHerstellernummer:313/3ZPB Lieferumfang:1 x Reflektor busch+müller Gepäckträgerinkl. 2 Schrauben




					www.bike-components.de
				












						busch+müller Sattelhalter für Rücklicht
					

Diese Kunststoffhalterung für Rücklichter macht es möglich, diese in die meisten Standardsättel zu klemmen. Für alle Gepäckträgerrücklichter und -rückstrahler mit einem Montageabstand von 50 mm. Herstellernummer:427SHKA Lieferumfang:1 x Sattelhalter




					www.bike-components.de
				




Optik ist so lala, hatte mir das kompakter vorgestellt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Koston85 (13. Juni 2022)

Dirty-old-man schrieb:


> Ja, hab ich von meinem Radl-Händler
> Beide Reflis zusammen wiegen 48 Gramm
> Die Komplettausstattung 100 Gramm.
> 
> ...


Von welcher Marke sind denn diese?

Freundliche Grüße!


----------

